# Dog Agility Blog Action Day: Backyard Training



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LOTS of good info:
Dog Agility Blog Events - Dog agility bloggers joining together

I haven't looked at them yet, but did notice this one via FB:
AgilityNerd : Seventy Two Backyard Courses!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for the info


----------

